# Yellow river Delta flathead report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*We decided to go and try the south end of yellow river near the delta to see if the flats have spread that far into the tidal waters, and sure enough they was there, it didn't take long to hook into the first one he was about 12lbs followed right up by a 10lber after 20more min of no bites we pulled the anchor and headed closer to the bay, after settling in it took maybe 30 min to get 3 more one being a 23lber.

After no more bites in that spot we pulled the hook and motored even closer to the bay, drooped it right next to a good brush pile, put the baits out and BAM BAM BAM 3 more flats a 7,9,11lber 

At about 4am we figured we had enough and went ahead and came on in with 8 good fish we filled my 120 qt cooler slap to the top i think the cooler is about 40inches long and one of the cats was almost as long as the cooler

We was using any thing we could catch in black water bay with the net for bait including, mullet, croakers, pinfish, and bullminnows for bait all alive if they died we threw them away

*​


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Before long people will be catching them off the piers :laughing:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

with there high tolerance of salt water it could happen.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang nice haul. Third time I have heard the area listed. Is this around coeys? The mouth of yella?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow nice! Awesome report man.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dadgum, got me wantin to chase some kitties. Cathunter, mind if I try out somewhere near that spot on yella fri night? Any pointers, been a long while since I fished the river


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

go on ahead catch all you want, theres plenty to go around, just make sure u have live bait:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

*We went back to make sure there was still some left, well it looks like we found a few more, see u guys at the tournament tonight and bring your _A_ game*:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Guess me and the family are headin out in about an hour, tide is gonna be comming in slow most of the evening. Hopefully my own reprt in the a.m.


----------

